# Camera Memory cards



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

I recently got a Nikon D7100 for my birthday. I was wondering what you would recommend for memory cards. it has dual slots, so I would like to get 2. 1 to record JPG and the other to record RAW.

Is there a company you would recommend, size of cards, speed of the cards. I'm thinking 32 GB Sandisk or Lexar. I know Amazon has the 32GB sandisk extreme for about $35.

Thanks
Wil


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Wil,

Congrats on the new camera, very nice choice you made.

I have the D7000 and I picked up 2 of the Lexar Professional from Staples when they were on sale for 39.99 each. Never had any problem with them and they include a program to undelete files which might come in handy if you accidentally delete your pictures.

http://www.staples.ca/en/Lexar-Prof...S-I-Card-Class-10/product_178692_2-CA_1_20001
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Paul!

I've just started playing around with it. So far so good. She had actually gotten me the D7000 form costco with the 2 lenses but decided to get the D7100 from Bestbuy. They had a sale so was only about $250 more with the 18-140 lenses. I had the 2 lenses from the other kit for my D60 so I figured it wasn't a lot more money for a more versatile lens and I still had the other lens I could use.

Thanks for the info on the memory cards. I'll keep an eye out for a sale like that. I haven't seen anything that cheap lately. The Lexar 400X is still more then what you paid. LOL My photographer buddy said for what I will be doing, the San disk extremes should be more then enough. He said the high end cards like you got were more beneficial in the 9 - 11 fps camera's. But if I find a deal like you got, I'll definitely go for those for the $5 / card more.

What kind of lenses do you have? I would like to a nice telephoto and macro lens eventually. 

Thanks again buddy!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

The only thing I could add to this conversation would be to get class 10 memory cards. Anything lower takes too long to write. Especially when shooting RAW.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Canada!

Yes the ones we are talking about are class 10. I think they've actually added another classing method for or above class 10. I think that's what these ones might be.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

check out canada computers, they usually have deals


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Good call blunt! thanks!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Thanks Paul!
> 
> I've just started playing around with it. So far so good. She had actually gotten me the D7000 form costco with the 2 lenses but decided to get the D7100 from Bestbuy. They had a sale so was only about $250 more with the 18-140 lenses. I had the 2 lenses from the other kit for my D60 so I figured it wasn't a lot more money for a more versatile lens and I still had the other lens I could use.
> 
> ...


I got the 600x cards because I want to shoot video with mine. And for the price I felt it was worth it.

I have the 85mm Macro, the 35mm Prime and the 18-300mm Tele lenses. I had the 18-55mm kit lens but I sold it with my D5000. 
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> I got the 600x cards because I want to shoot video with mine. And for the price I felt it was worth it.
> 
> I have the 85mm Macro, the 35mm Prime and the 18-300mm Tele lenses. I had the 18-55mm kit lens but I sold it with my D5000.
> --
> Paul


Hey buddy,

If I saw that price, I would have jumped on those 600x. Makes sense for the video.

Staples has the Sandisk extreme plus for $50. I'll probably grab those ones.

I'll have to check out some lenses and grab some filters as well.

Thanks for the help my friend!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Check Ebay for filters. They are cheap.

When you find some you like, invest in better quality ones. 

Also recommend grabbing a polarizing lens. What a difference if you are shooting out doors! The sky is so much bluer. Its also fun with water pictures. Playing around with reflections, and eliminating the reflections (fish in ponds, lakes, etc)


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks JT!! I'll check out Ebay for those. Any filters you would recommend? I do plan on getting the polarizing one.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

To be honest... I havent really played with any. I have had some fun with the expansion tubes. Macro shots with a 75-300 lens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL...that's cool. I remember when I was in Switzerland and taking some pictures, I just had a p&s camera but wanted to remove some glare, I put my polarized sunglasses in front of the camera. LOL


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope this works;
Expansion tube of a micro star fish. Smaller than a dime.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing deal on the SanDisk Extreme Plus 32GB 80MB/s SDHC Class 10 at both Best Buy and Future Shop.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=3480f789bcd357f25652740da2d22096en02

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/prod...spx?path=ea99b62b331222b05f9fc9f31a8a8dfben02
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Paul!

I actually bought those same ones last week at Staples for $50. I'm going to return them this weekend. 

Staples has the ones you got Lexar Pro 600x for $45. I think I'll pick up a couple of those ones instead. Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Unless things have changed, the high speed ones aren't necessarily faster than the regular ones. I have used Kingston and Adata without issue. I don't like big cards as they hold far too many photos. 8 gig is big enough for my 12 mp Canon,and there is usually a premium to be paid for the bigger cards. If shooting video, perhaps the bigger cards would be of benefit. As well, the smaller cards are cheap enough that they can be used for permanent storage. They are certainly much cheaper than film.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Thanks Paul!
> 
> I actually bought those same ones last week at Staples for $50. I'm going to return them this weekend.
> 
> Staples has the ones you got Lexar Pro 600x for $45. I think I'll pick up a couple of those ones instead. Do you prefer one over the other?


Staples will price match so if I were you I would just show them the flyer and have them refund you the difference.

I would choose the SanDisk over the Lexar as well. I only bought the Lexar because it was a great deal and they're a decent brand but still prefer SanDisk.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Now that you have this fantastic camera, here is an article you might find useful.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/digi_cam_basics_pt1.php
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Bill. I will probably keep a few smaller cards that purpose, depending on what I'm doing. It's nice to have room and not worry when you go on vacay as well. With the burst, it is easy to fill up smaller cards quickly. LOL

Thanks Paul!! I do like Sandisk as well but thought for a few dollars more the slightly faster Lexar card would be good. As for price matching, I will probably pick up at Best buy because they have the points. Although I hate the Best buy on Dundas by Winston Churchill. LOL

Thanks for the link. I will have to check it out.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Did someone say macro? =)



Congrats on your new camera Will. Share some pics with us already!


----------

